
Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 – Preview - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj8h6yibHHc
======
daly
I spent several thousand hours in fltsim. We ran it on the original IBM PCs,
way back when.

I signed up for my private license, showed up the first day. They had the
exact Cessna I'd always flown. I inspected the plane with a walk-around, did
the run-up, including magneto checks, called the tower for clearance, and
taxied to the active. The only odd thing was actually steering with my feet.

I took off, climbed out of the pattern to 3k, did all the requested turns and
stalls. The instructor had me put on the "hood" (so all I can see are
instruments). He said "My plane", flipped the plane around a bit and then said
"your plane".

I was in a dive, according to my instruments. I cut the throttle, centered the
stick, and kicked opposite rudder. The plane came out of the dive. The after-
discussion:

Him: Not bad, but a little slow.

Me: Is this standard practice? This is my first time flying a real plane.

Him: You're not here for IFR training? ...(long pause)... Well, then, that was
a good recovery.

I REALLY want the new fltsim. I REALLY, REALLY want the new fltsim hooked up
to a 6-DOF platform. I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY want fltsim with surround
screens, 6-dof, in a dark room.

